# No NTL HD service?



## redcloud (15 Jan 2009)

Is it correct to say the current digital box provided by NTL to their customers has no HD capability. In other words, NTL currently have no HD offering?


----------



## askalot (15 Jan 2009)

redcloud said:


> Is it correct to say the current digital box provided by NTL to their customers has no HD capability. In other words, NTL currently have no HD offering?



Correct.


----------



## redcloud (15 Jan 2009)

O.k, thanks. I'm moving into a new apartment complex pre-wired for NTL so was hoping to go with them as provider. I have HD ready TV. Am worried that I'll get current NTL equipment only to find I'll be charged to upgrade to HD enabled box if/when NTL introduce one. How likely is this, and how soon might it happen?


----------



## glic83 (18 Jan 2009)

ntl wont be offering hd anytime soon,if they do eventually bring it in they usually do an offer of free upgrades for a short period of time


----------

